# Newbie Baby



## DRDRE5 (17 Jan. 2022)

Glad to be here Guys!


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2022)

welcome to CB


----------



## Brian (17 Jan. 2022)

Hello and welcome on our Board,greetz Brian....  :thumbup:


----------

